# Handy 15 dollar tool accessory



## Deltaone (Jul 20, 2013)

I have been using this set for years on some of my projects. Bought this at LOWE'S

You can drill the holes to desired depth; pull up on the gold ring; flip the bit; reinstall the bit; pull down on the gold ring and drive the screws. It's been a real time saver.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I saw that one or one similar on a TV infomercial around 2:30 AM right after the one with the guy spraying the screen door boat bottom. It does look like it would be a fast way. :yes:








 







.


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

It's all good until your driver falls off the bench and bends the hex shaft. Then you have to find another set and have lots of spare parts.......


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought 5 sets of these because Lowes stopped selling them. I LOVE THEM, I've been using them for years and have only broken 1 set.


----------

